# E-Sport betting



## varges (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi to all. I like e-sport betting at Pinnacle. I will post my thoughts, tips, useful links and picks of course here. Basically about CS:GO and Dota 2. Good luck!


----------



## varges (Aug 31, 2016)

1. *Chiefs - Atheltico*
Full Event Draw (ML) @ 2.05

Chiefs (ex ASDF) and Athletico have similar level, the probability of them splitting the maps is quite high.


----------



## varges (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## varges (Aug 31, 2016)

2. *Vega Squadron - Escape*
Full Event Away +1.50 (AH) @ 1.833
_ E Sports / Dota 2 / Kick off: 31 Aug 2016, 18:10_


----------



## varges (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## varges (Aug 31, 2016)

3. *NGE - Majapahit Esports*
Full Event Home (ML) @ 1.571
_ E Sports / Dota 2 / Kick off: 31 Aug 2016, 16:10_


----------



## varges (Aug 31, 2016)

4. *Astralis - FaZe*
Full Event Away (ML) @ 2.25
_ E Sports / Other / Kick off: 31 Aug 2016, 19:10
_
Yesterday both teams met and it was really, really close. Astralis is doing really poorly lately and FaZe is doing well since Allu's addition, great value.


----------



## varges (Aug 31, 2016)

5. *Imperial - Power Rangers*
Full Event Home (ML) @ 1.869
 E Sports / Dota 2 / Kick off: 31 Aug 2016, 19:10


----------



## varges (Aug 31, 2016)

6. *Space Soldiers - Wizards*
Full Event Home -1.50 (AH) @ 1.862
 E Sports / Other / Kick off: 31 Aug 2016, 22:05


----------



## varges (Aug 31, 2016)

7. *Virtus Pro - Dignitas*
Full Event Home (ML) @ 2.34
 E Sports / CS:GO / Kick off: 31 Aug 2016, 20:05

Virtus Pro is on fire, the team didnt look this good for more than a year to be honest. They are probably the best team in the world now that SK's is not in shape and playing with a stand-in. Dignitas in the other hand has been struggling for a long time now. The team picked up a lot of up and coming talent but they somehow became worse.


----------



## varges (Aug 31, 2016)

8. *Fantastic Five - Elements One*
Full Event Home -1.50 (AH) @ 2.09
 E Sports / Dota 2 / Kick off: 31 Aug 2016, 19:10

Elements One always struggle against tier 1 and 2 teams. Even tho they are completely capable of getting one map off F5, the 2-0 is very possible aswell. More than 1.90 for this is already a value bet.


----------



## varges (Aug 31, 2016)

9. *Vega Squadron - Escape*
Full Event Away (ML) @ 2.77
 E Sports / Dota 2 / Kick off: 31 Aug 2016, 18:10

These odds are super wrong. Both teams are in good phases and I believe it is more of a 50-50% affair. Vega had some good results against Empire (so did Escape) and Alliance (they were not even training after TI and the team already dissolved). So, it wasnt that impressive to get the odds this high. Plus, the retrospect goes heavily in favour of Escape. Good luck!


----------



## varges (Aug 31, 2016)

*Bet size is 1% of bankroll*


----------



## varges (Sep 1, 2016)

10. *Power Rangers - Flipsid3*
Full Event Away (ML) @ 2.16
 E Sports / Dota 2 / Kick off: 01 Sep 2016, 20:10


----------



## varges (Sep 1, 2016)

11. *YeS - NL5*
Full Event Home -1.50 (AH) @ 2.73
 E Sports / Dota 2 / Kick off: 01 Sep 2016, 17:10


----------



## varges (Sep 1, 2016)

12. *Kaipi - Vega Squadron*
Full Event Away (ML) @ 2.47
 E Sports / Dota 2 / Kick off: 01 Sep 2016, 18:00


----------



## varges (Sep 1, 2016)

Dota 2 Livescore
http://esportlivescore.com/l_en_g_dota.html


----------



## varges (Sep 1, 2016)

13. *NiP (map 1) - mousesports (map 1)*
Full Event Home -3.50 (AH) @ 2.02
 E Sports / CS:GO / Kick off: 01 Sep 2016, 22:30

map: cobblestone. NiP chose this map to play against mousesports, they know that if the best map to play against them, nip has amazing stats on this map. Maikelele will play for nip this weeks instead of pyth, he is not avaliable to play. like i said, cobblestone is a good map for nip, good atack and good defense for them. good luck


----------



## varges (Sep 2, 2016)

14. *Imperial - Flipsid3*
Full Event Away (ML) @ 2.47
 E Sports / Dota 2 / Kick off: 02 Sep 2016, 21:10


----------



## varges (Sep 2, 2016)

15. *WarriorsGaming - Execration*
Full Event Away (ML) @ 3.08
 E Sports / Dota 2 / Kick off: 02 Sep 2016, 14:10

16. *Power Rangers - Alternate*
Full Event Home -1.50 (AH) @ 2.56
 E Sports / Dota 2 / Kick off: 02 Sep 2016, 19:10


----------



## varges (Sep 2, 2016)

17. *PENTA - Spirit*
Full Event Away (ML) @ 2.02
 E Sports / CS:GO / Kick off: 02 Sep 2016, 19:05

bo3. this is the final of lower bracket, the winner will play against mk, for me spirit right now is better than penta, best mappool and teamplay, they should win 2-1 in the worse of cases

18. *France - Denmark*
Full Event Home -3.50 (AH) @ 1.787
 E Sports / CS 1.6 / Kick off: 02 Sep 2016, 14:05

bo1, france is propably the best team with sweden in the csgo scene, they have the best players, i have seen the lineups and the france lineup is much better than denmark one. good luck


----------



## varges (Sep 2, 2016)

19. *Norway - Portugal*
Full Event Away (ML) @ 2.64
 E Sports / CS 1.6 / Kick off: 02 Sep 2016, 17:05

bo1 amazing team for both teams, i think that odds are wrong, they put norway favourite because of 1 player from norway, rain, this guy is good but this game is teamplay, for sure that portugal is not as bad as odds tell us, so i go here with portugal, good value in my opinion in a bo1. good luck

20. *Cloud9 - ACE*
Full Event Home -10.50 (AH) @ 2.02
 E Sports / CS 1.6 / Kick off: 02 Sep 2016, 18:05

bo1. cloud9 top1 right now in the north america scene vs a team of 5º division. Cloud9 should win to this team really easy like 16-3. this is like 1st division vs 3º division, no chance for ace. good luck

21. *Fantastic Five - Sanguine Sharks*
Full Event Away (ML) @ 4
 E Sports / Dota 2 / Kick off: 02 Sep 2016, 18:10


----------



## varges (Sep 3, 2016)

22. *Giants Gaming (map 1) (Kills) - UOL (map 1) (Kills)*
Full Event Over 21.5 (O/U) @ 1.625
 E Sports / LOL / Kick off: 03 Sep 2016, 18:10

23. *Giants Gaming - UOL*
Full Event Away -1.50 (AH) @ 2.06
 E Sports / LOL / Kick off: 03 Sep 2016, 18:10

24. *Giants Gaming (map 1) (Kills) - UOL (map 1) (Kills)*
Full Event Away -4.50 (AH) @ 2.07
 E Sports / LOL / Kick off: 03 Sep 2016, 18:10


----------



## varges (Sep 5, 2016)

25. *Empire - Alternate*
Full Event Away (ML) @ 2.5
 E Sports / Dota 2 / Kick off: 05 Sep 2016, 19:10


----------



## varges (Sep 5, 2016)

26. *Immortals - Cloud9*
Full Event Away (ML) @ 2
 E Sports / LOL / Kick off: 05 Sep 2016, 22:25


----------



## varges (Sep 6, 2016)

27. *FaZe (map 2) - PENTA (map 2)*
Full Event Away +4.50 (AH) @ 1.8
 E Sports / CS:GO / Kick off: 06 Sep 2016, 21:30

map: cache, best map of penta right now, and faze has to travell/prepare the kiev tournament 300,000$ in play from 7 to 11 september. good bet in my opinion. good luck


----------



## varges (Sep 6, 2016)

From this moment betting here - http://affiliate.vitalbet.com/tracking?affuserid=66203&bannerid=107

Odds for previous pick is 1.91


----------



## varges (Sep 6, 2016)

Stream here - https://www.twitch.tv/proleaguecsgo

1st map Penta is lost 16-10 but I saw good skill...now waiting 2nd map


----------



## varges (Sep 7, 2016)

30$ betting here - http://goo.gl/JJfY1x
*eSports, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, SLTV StarSeries*
*Book closes 07.09.2016, 16:30*
*FaZe Clan - Flipsid3*
*Map Advantage:Flipsid3 +4.5*
*Odds 1.86*

*




*


----------



## varges (Sep 7, 2016)

Bo1 for me flipside is a good underdog always, they are really good player, they have won al top teams, if they have the day they can win very easy. good value


----------



## dertoos (Nov 17, 2018)

it is not very good stats


----------



## sv_gravityONE (Dec 1, 2018)

Long time something happened in this thread...

Well, let's try to give some predictions on CS:GO, a genre I am pretty good in. 

Tournament: Gfinity League 2018-12-01






This equals 8 and 10 units respectively(on a 10 unit scale).

Good luck!


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 1, 2018)

sv_gravityONE said:


> Long time something happened in this thread...
> 
> Well, let's try to give some predictions on CS:GO, a genre I am pretty good in.
> 
> ...



Which are the best teams in CS GO now? I remember in 1.5 there was team called SZ that were scandinavians and were winning pretty much all big tornaments.


----------



## sv_gravityONE (Dec 1, 2018)

admin said:


> Which are the best teams in CS GO now? I remember in 1.5 there was team called SZ that were scandinavians and were winning pretty much all big tornaments.


I think you are refereeing to SK and not SZ. SK nowadays do not have a CS team, it was released about 5 months ago after have been dominating the scene for 1 year. Best team now is a Danish one called Astralis. Many of the teams back in 1.5 do not exist anymore but some who is still playing on top events are, NIP, Complexity, MIBR.


----------



## sv_gravityONE (Dec 1, 2018)

sv_gravityONE said:


> Long time something happened in this thread...
> 
> Well, let's try to give some predictions on CS:GO, a genre I am pretty good in.
> 
> ...



Well, that turned out great! 2/2 here and 4/4 on my twitter, clean sweep so far!


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 1, 2018)

sv_gravityONE said:


> I think you are refereeing to SK and not SZ. SK nowadays do not have a CS team, it was released about 5 months ago after have been dominating the scene for 1 year. Best team now is a Danish one called Astralis. Many of the teams back in 1.5 do not exist anymore but some who is still playing on top events are, NIP, Complexity, MIBR.


Yes, it was this team, SK. I remember watching them play, very organized and good tactics. I also used to play for local team but we were like headless chickens. The Good old times.


----------

